# PA-C/Coder relocating to South Carolina



## baycoder1 (May 28, 2009)

Retired Physician Assistant with 3 years experience coding for an Orthopedic group near Baltimore.  Eight physician group with specialties in Sports Medicine, Joint Replacement, Foot/Ankle, Hand, Spinal Surgery and Physical Medicine.  Seeking a coding position with an Orthopedic group in the Aiken-Orangeburg-West Columbia areas.  I can be contacted at:  P.O. Box 634  North,SC  29112 or Email:  baycode@comcast.net


----------



## bennettcynthia (May 2, 2012)

Are you still looking for a position?


----------

